# un-neutered



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Isn't it a little unusual to rehome an un-neutered dog.

I like the look of him but it doesnt seem right.

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

Does anyone know about these rescue people. I'm waiting for admin on the site to allow me to post so i can ask, but what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

hey, i cant realli help with regards to havin used that site b4 but it seems like hes been given to a family who have taken him in so they dont need to get him nuetered if u no wat i mean, if it was somewhere like the rspca then he would be nuetered b4 rehoming.

he is a gorgeous lookin dog tho 

kelly x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I would say if it comes from a rescue centre it is unusual. Sometimes rescue centers will give you a voucher to get it done with a certain period of time. I think this is a family that's is re homing it so that is not unusual at all but it is quite irresponsible


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

you will probably find that in ur terms n conditions of takin on a rescue dog there is a part that says if the dog is un neutered at the time of adoption then it is your responsibility to do so and you are advised to, most rescues also give you a neutering certificate. im pretty sure sspca do and i know my local one does too


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Pip is a rescue and we have been given a voucher to get her bits and pieces done after her next season.


----------

